# Dslrs for vegasdesertfox



## vegasdesertfox (Feb 21, 2009)

Howdy,
Here is my equipement list for 35mm dslrs that I own. I'm listing them here as opposed to my signature because if I listed them there, your answers to my questions would be forgotten before finishing reading my signature.

Cannon: EOS Rebel XTi 4''D; EF-S 18-55mm 3.5-5.6; EF 1''mm Macro 2.8 USM; Zoom EF 1''-4''mm L IS 4.5-5.6; Zoom EF 28-135mm IS 3.5-5.6; EF TS-E(PC) 45mm 2.8; 1.4 Extender EF; Extension Tubes: EF 25 & EF 12; Sigma Zoom AF 17-35mm 2.8; Cannon Speedlite 55'EX(1 slave) & (1 master); Sigma Ring Flash EM-14'DG.

Nikon: D8'; Nikkors: AF-S DX ED 18-55mm 3.5-5.6 G II; AF-S IFED VR 24-12'mm 3.5-5.6mm G; Micro 1'5mm 4; PC-Nikkor 35mm 2.8; H-C 5'mm 2; 6''mm 5.6; Reversing Rings BR-2 & BR-2A; F Bellows; PB-6 Bellows; Speedlites SB-28, 6'', 8''. Tamron AF LD 55-2''mm macro 4-5.6 Di II;AF 2''-4'' LD 4.

Backups: 3 each Vivitar 285 confiq for digital. Nikon S1 & S3 P&S

My professional equipement was mostly 4x5; 8x1'; 6x7cm of which the Pentax67 was sold to purchase Cannon


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL Brenton, that's quite a list!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 23, 2009)

I won't bring any Canon jokes to this conversation !!:lol::lol::twisted:


----------

